# MF 245 front loader attachment



## Vikki (Jun 19, 2021)

I have a MF 245 tractor and would like to add a front loader to it. What size front end loader do I need? 
i was told that a MF 245 front loader attachment would fit so I bought one… it is too big for the tractor. What size loader attachment do I need to get? 
thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The MF 246 loader fits the MF 285 tractor. The MF 236 Loader fits the MF 245 tractor. Hurts to see such confusing numbering.


----------

